# Self cloning crayfish are not snail safe



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Just found my self cloning crayfish feasting on a small apple snail. 

Just want to warn any of you who are or want to keep them with snails you want to keep alive


----------



## Blitzcraze (Dec 16, 2011)

R u sure the snail didn't die first I keep mine with zebra snails and have never lost any 

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

When I worked at Petsmart the occasion cray would come in with our feeder fish. We made the mistake of adding it to our planted tank where the snails were being kept. Needless to say, I had the same experience then with the mystery snails being eaten.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Blitzcraze said:


> R u sure the snail didn't die first I keep mine with zebra snails and have never lost any
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


100% positive I just put them in and ten minutes later I caught it eating the snail.


----------



## SmokeSR (Jan 28, 2009)

I can vouch for these cray eating snails as well. I watch mine eat snails that try to run away. I also had a larger one trying to get at an assassin snail but couldn't find the opening of the shell. It kept spinning the snail but it happened to be feeding time so she dropped her assassin snail toy and went for the easy food. The snail ran away after.


----------



## KING KONG (Oct 24, 2012)

I feed my marble cray red ramhorn lol


----------



## prolific8 (Jan 10, 2013)

*Snails*

Crags def eat snails, will go after anything under the size of a dime.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

I thought they'd be snail safe like my P.Clarkii crayfish are I was wrong lol I'm just glad I saw it happen right away


----------



## Modo (Oct 9, 2012)

My lone crayfish ate three of my pea puffers. Did think it could catch them.


----------



## prolific8 (Jan 10, 2013)

Modo said:


> My lone crayfish ate three of my pea puffers. Did think it could catch them.


that doesnt sound like a cloning crayfish which has fairly small claws, they typically dont go after fish which is why i got them, only slow movers like small snails.... and vegetables!

Fish basically have to swim right up to the cloners and say "I am tired of life", are you sure its not a more predatory species?


----------



## Blitzcraze (Dec 16, 2011)

prolific8 said:


> that doesnt sound like a cloning crayfish which has fairly small claws, they typically dont go after fish which is why i got them, only slow movers like small snails.... and vegetables!
> 
> Fish basically have to swim right up to the cloners and say "I am tired of life", are you sure its not a more predatory species?


Yes my marbled cray devowers fish like massive amounts I can't put a minnow or fish in there without him eating it lo

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Modo (Oct 9, 2012)

Blitzcraze said:


> Yes my marbled cray devowers fish like massive amounts I can't put a minnow or fish in there without him eating it lo
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


Yeah, I only had the pea puffers, a SAE and the marble crayfish in the tank. Can't see how else they'd disappear. I actually watched it grab a guppy fry with the claw and shoved it in the mouth right away.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Puffers are curious fish always checking things out. seems like they might of been interested in the crayfish but became a meal


----------



## prolific8 (Jan 10, 2013)

yeah, I have heard of guppies becoming late night snacks, while the lights are out.



Modo said:


> Yeah, I only had the pea puffers, a SAE and the marble crayfish in the tank. Can't see how else they'd disappear. I actually watched it grab a guppy fry with the claw and shoved it in the mouth right away.


----------

